# Auction Rooms...?



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

I believe there are some Auction Rooms in Deryneia, near Paralimini that have a sale every other Saturday.

Does anyone have any details on this? I've tried the net but no luck there!

Thank you,


----------



## thalassa1 (Aug 17, 2011)

They have a Facebook page if that is any help to you ! Shows pictures of the things available too.


----------



## atw26 (May 23, 2009)

toebeenz said:


> I've tried the net but no luck there!


? 
A google search for 'auctions cyprus saturday' brought this up as the first link:
The Auction Room, Dherynia, Cyprus | Facebook

is that the one you meant?


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

I went to this auction two weeks ago for the very first time. They had 204 lots to auction. The auction took about 2.5 hours. There were about 30-35 people there. No one bid on at least half of the items. You can see the items up for auction on facebook. I live about 8 km from where the auction was held, but if I had come from far away, I would have been very disappointed. I am told that it is more lively in the winter.


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

*Auction Rooms*



Miss Daisy said:


> I went to this auction two weeks ago for the very first time. They had 204 lots to auction. The auction took about 2.5 hours. There were about 30-35 people there. No one bid on at least half of the items. You can see the items up for auction on facebook. I live about 8 km from where the auction was held, but if I had come from far away, I would have been very disappointed. I am told that it is more lively in the winter.


Is this the one near Paralimini? If so do you have a phone number?

Thanks.


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

toebeenz said:


> Is this the one near Paralimini? If so do you have a phone number?
> 
> Thanks.



Yes, it is in Dherynia. Try 99 054958. I got this number from their Facebook page. Their next auction is 24 September (Sat) - it starts at 11:00


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

*Auction Rooms?*



Miss Daisy said:


> Yes, it is in Dherynia. Try 99 054958. I got this number from their Facebook page. Their next auction is 24 September (Sat) - it starts at 11:00


Thank you!


----------

